# 66 headliner loose



## KrisP (Mar 15, 2021)

Looking at a 66 and found this ugly with the headliner. First off - what is the black piece that looks like it's so out of place?
Secondly - does the headliner look like it just needs to be re-glued at the bottom, or is there some other piece missing?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Yes, it's clearly loose and can/should be re-adhered along the bottom.
Pretty common with the 1st Design (Small) Sail Panel and there should be a plastic U-shaped finish trim along the bottom.
These were color-matched to the interior.
Can be re-set if you take your time.


----------

